# Ram - bung adapter



## pc750 (Jan 22, 2011)

Does anyone still stock this style of adapter for a Hobie?


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Scott Lovig may still have them, but I believe the ones with the cable groove are gone.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

What's the idea behind these ?


----------



## pc750 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've managed to track down the guy who makes them. They are still available. These adapters fit the rear bung on the hobie kayak to enable external mounting of a transducer. 2 different types, standard or with a groove to allow the cable to route inside the kayak without having to drill a hole. Just attach a ram arm to the ball and attach your transducer in a suitable way.


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

liam8227 said:


> Bloody good idea!


x2


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. So are you gonna tell us who makes them, or do I have to make my own ???

GT79


----------



## pc750 (Jan 22, 2011)

PM sent GT79


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

Pm me too please.. would love to use this idea on my swing.


----------



## pc750 (Jan 22, 2011)

PM sent maddog


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I didnt receive your PM.. any chance you could resend it?

Thanks


----------



## strife (Mar 5, 2010)

Made the mistake of driving up to today to see if I could pick up one of these didn't realise hobie sports was gone. Can you ping me a PM where a can buy one as well. What size ram as well?


----------



## pc750 (Jan 22, 2011)

strife said:


> Made the mistake of driving up to today to see if I could pick up one of these didn't realise hobie sports was gone. Can you ping me a PM where a can buy one as well. What size ram as well?


Went and met Kevin today to pick up my 1" ram ball bung adapter. I asked him if I could post his details rather than having to PM everyone, so here they are.

Kevin Winchester
Mob: 0412464832
Email: [email protected]


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know where I can buy a bung to ram mount? (Preferably with a grove for cable)

It looks like Kevin Winchester from Hobie Sport has gone out of business....

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

G'Day Andrew,

I have some in stock at the moment, and have sent you a PM!

We don't recommend cutting a groove into the adapter, as it's another point of possible water ingress. Much better to use a Hobie through hull kit (Part # 86505621) that comes with the new PA's, which will give you a proper seal, and set you back around $15

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Ram have just released this arm for lowrance transducers which I'm hoping will be the perfect companion to the bung ball
I've got one on order for a new dsi install. I'll post when it's done. 
http://www.rammount.com/NewProducts/ram ... abid/4459/


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't care if you think I'm crazy because it's a lot of fun in my world!

Thanks to Drew and the TheFishinMusician I have relocated my transducer from a wet mount in my kayak (that I believe was giving me a muffled signal) to a arm that lowers into the water and is attached to a Ram - bung adaptor.

I got the Ram - bung adaptor from Drew and order the ram arm mount from the link that TheFishingMusician posted.

Check it out, I think it is cool and can't wait to give it a test run at longie!

The arm has a stainless steel rod on the inside so it will need to be secured/weaved between bungie cords while the yak is on the roof rack otherwise it could drop down and smash the back window....

You can flip the arm up so it leans 15 degrees forward while launching off the beach and then use a paddle to bump it backward and the arm will swing down into position once away from the beach. ;-)

However, you would not want the transducer to be caught in the sand with waves pushing the yak backward.... :shock:

Anyway I'll give it a go and let y'all all know how it performs (Hopefully with pics of Big Snapper) :lol:

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

ivemounted mine too, i cut a bit of length off it, which is one of the advantages of the ram arm i recon.
ill post pics when i get a chance


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

pc750 said:


> Does anyone still stock this style of adapter for a Hobie?


we have 4 in stock........ pm if interested


----------



## squidgyflicker (Jan 18, 2013)

pc750 said:


> Does anyone still stock this style of adapter for a Hobie?


im after some of these too if anyone still has any they want to sell ...cable groove not required or wanted...pm me please


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

Dan - you should have my details in your Inbox now


----------

